

Ask HN: Best Wireless Router for a Hacker Home? - kremdela

Long time lurker.  I need to buy a new wireless router for my new apartment.<p>We have Meraki&#x27;s at my office and they are pretty awesome.  But, to my knowledge, they don&#x27;t have one at a low enough price to make it worth it for home use.<p>Is there a cool wireless router for home use that I should know about?<p>Thanks!
======
cbhl
I've been using the Buffalo HighPower N600 Gigabit Dual Band with DD-WRT, but
with 802.11ac on the horizon you'll want to assess whether you want to buy an
802.11n device or a draft 802.11ac device.

Two thing to watch out for when you buy consumer grade 802.11n routers:

\- what frequency bands they support (stay away from anything that's 2.4GHz-
only; you want dual-band 2.4GHz + 5GHz)

\- the speed of the wired switching framework (should be Gigabit ethernet; if
your router only switches at 100 mbps then you won't get the full performance
out of the wireless network)

~~~
kremdela
Thanks!

